# Obscure/Trippy/Weird/Unkown Animated Films



## Beast. (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been trying to compile a list of all the obscure, trippy, weird, unknown, etc.. animated films for quite a while now. I'm all tapped out though and I could really use some help. I'll admit some of these would be better defined as just epic rather than trippy/weird. I even alphabetized them for your viewing pleasure, enjoy! 

$9.99
A Scanner Darkly
A Town Called Panic
Aachi and Ssipak
Adventures of Mark Twain
Afro Samurai Ressurection
Akira
Allegro non Troppo
American Pop
Animal Farm
Animatrix
Barefoot Gen
Batman Black and White
Castle in the Sky
Chico and Rita
Cleopatra (1970)
Cool World
Coonskin
Dead Leaves
Down and Dirty Duck
Fanstastic Planet
Fantasia
Fantastic Mr.Fox
Feherlofia/Son of White Mare
Felidae
Felix the Cat
Fire and Ice
Fritz the Cat
Gandahar/Light Years
Genius Party
Genius Party Beyond
Grave of the Fireflies
Grendal Grendal Grendal
Gwen, the Book of Sand (1984)
Havoc in Heaven
Heavy Metal
Heavy Metal 2000
Heavy Traffic
Hey Good Lookin
I Married a Strange Person
Idiots and Angels
Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem
It's Such a Beautiful Day
Johnny Corncob
Kirikou and the Sorceress
Last Days of Coney Island
Lil' Pimp
Lord of the Rings(1978)
Memories
Metropolis(2001)
Mind Game
Mr.Bug Goes to Town
Mutant Aliens
My Neighbor Totoro
Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
Neo Tokyo
Nezha Conquers the Dragon King
Ninja Scroll
Nocturna
One Thousand and One Arabian Nights
Paprika
Perfect Blue
Persepolis
Pom Poko
Ponyo
Princess Mononoke
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raggedy Ann & Andy: A Musical Adventure
Red Line
Robot Carnival
Rock and Rule
Sita Sings the Blues
Southpark Bigger Loger Uncut
Spirited Away
Tales From Earthsea
Tarzoon. Shame of the Jungle
Tatsumi
Tekkonkinkreet
The Amazing Mr. Bickford
The Cat Returns
The Haunted World of El Superbeasto
The King and the Mocking Bird/Le Roi et L'Oiseau
The Last Unicorn
The Legend of the Sky Kingdom
The Lost Letter
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat
The Plague Dogs
The Point
The Secret of Kells
The Snow Queen
The Sword in the Stone
The Thief and the Cobbler
The Triplets of Belleville
The Tune
Time Masters
Tokyo Godfathers
Toys In The Attic
Visions of Frank
Waking Life
Wall-E
Waltz With Bashir
Watership Down
Welcome to the Space Show
When the Wind Blows
Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Wizards
Yellow Submarine

One that I heard about and have been looking for forever is "How the Grinch Killed Horton". I'm not sure if it really exists but it sounds amazing so I hope it does.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2014)

i''m guessing that if it doesn't come under obscure or unknown, it comes under one of the others, which is why Wall-E and others are in there?


----------



## Beast. (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I used vague terms like trippy and weird to hopefully get a wider variety of suggestions.


----------



## Gain (Feb 7, 2014)

I just browse imdb until I find something (well...when I still watched movies regularly)


----------



## Varg (Feb 7, 2014)

Spring and chaos ,  Fantastic planet , Angel's egg ,  Wings of honneamise , tragedy of belladonna , Father and daughter ,Sita sings the blues  , works of Koji Yamamura ,  and Jan Svankmajer.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2014)

Ernest and Celestine.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 7, 2014)

_Princess Arete_ and _The Painting_.

Edit.  Also _The Rain Children_.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2014)

Tangled is definitely trippy.  A woman raises a girl for 18 years and the girl doesn't care when the woman dies.  Shit is pretty incomprehensible.


----------



## Beast. (Feb 7, 2014)

Kate Nash said:


> I just browse imdb until I find something (well...when I still watched movies regularly)


I found a bunch of the ones on my list on imdb but the problem is that the vast majority of animated films are complete crap(in my honest opinion). It just gets really tedious searching through mountains of crap just to find a single piece of gold. 



shashank41 said:


> Spring and chaos ,  Fantastic planet , Angel's egg ,  Wings of honneamise , tragedy of belladonna , Father and daughter ,Sita sings the blues  , works of Koji Yamamura ,  and Jan Svankmajer.





Stunna said:


> Ernest and Celestine.





Samavarti said:


> _Princess Arete_ and _The Painting_.
> 
> Edit.  Also _The Rain Children_.



Haha yes!! I knew posting on here was a good idea. Thank you so much people, all of these look amazing! My weekend is going to kick so much ass.. 

Thanks for reminding me shashank, I totally forgot about animated short films! I've been slowly collecting them as well. Been trying to keep them separate though because there are just SO many of them. Here's what I've got so far.

Butter Battle Book
Swing You Sinners
200(vince collins)
The Lost Thing
Madame Tutli-Putli
Quasi at the Quackadero 
Dog of Man
Cobweb Hotel
Small Fry
The Man Who Planted Trees
The Meaning of Life
The Old Lady and the Pigeons
Cat Soup
Rejected
Bamboo Isle
More
Malice in Wonderland
street musique
Darkness/Light/Darkness
Bugs Bunny - 1950 Rabbit Of Seville



Rukia said:


> Tangled is definitely trippy.  A woman raises a girl for 18 years and the girl doesn't care when the woman dies.  Shit is pretty incomprehensible.



I dunno if you can tell from my list but I secretly loath Disney.. I enjoy some of the classics.. Robin Hood, The Jungle Book, Bambi.. Wall-E and Fantasia are legitimately trippy imo so they made it on the list.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm surprised  isn't in your list, since it matches your description.

-All those pre-ghibli works during the 60-70's like "Little Prince and the Eight Headed Dragon" and "Gulliver's Travels Beyond the Moon".

-Short animations by Ghibli (Iblard Jikan, The Night of Taneyamagahara,etc...)

- "The Piano Tuner of Earthquakes" by the Brothers Quay.

-"", a French black-and-white animated horror anthology film.

- Michel Ocelot's works: Azur & Asmar The Princes' Quest and "Tales of the Night" for example. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Azur & Asmar trailer :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKUHFLVt6Zw[/YOUTUBE]
Tales of the Night trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u1Ny3tkl4g[/YOUTUBE]



- "" by Ren? Laloux.

- "" by Sylvain Chomet.

-"" by Ignacio Ferreras.

And most importantly, you should check the Russian animation history. There's plenty of hidden gems like "", "", Yuri Norstein's works.

 = with an exhaustive list of Russian animated movies.

Adding more later.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 7, 2014)

The Adventures of Mowgli (the old russian take on the Jungle Book- it's fantastic)

Oblivion Island

Hols: The Little Norse Prince/Prince of the Sun


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 7, 2014)

_It's Such a Beautiful Day _and _Chico Y Rita_, had forgotten about them.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2014)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time


----------



## Beast. (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow. I'm baffled at how many I actually missed. Thank you so much for the suggestions!! I posted this on another forum and it was basically ignored lol I haven't been on Narutoforums for a while but I think I'm gonna start hanging out here more often. Thanks again folks and keep em commin!


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

It's not a full movie, but Chirin no suzu is pretty obscure and "weird." Starts out cutesy then gets fucked up and dark.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The Girl Who Leapt Through Time



Can't believe I forgot about Hosoda's movies

Wolf Children
Summer Wars
Even One Piece Movie 6 and the first two Digimon movies done by him were solid. 


Makoto Shinkai's stuff would be good for the list too:

Voices of a Distant Star
5cm Per Second
Place Promised in Our Early Days
Garden of Words
Children Who Chase Lost Voices


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 8, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The Adventures of Mowgli (the old russian take on the Jungle Book- it's fantastic)



Loved it too. The soviets were good at classic adaptations like The Adventures of Mowgli, Wild Swans, Snow Maiden. Sadly, they're quite unpopular amongst western public. Good thing is they don't give a shit about copyright infringement, you can easily find them subbed or dubbed in youtube.

 by  Anders Morgenthaler. An adult animated film. Didn't watch it though.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12IxSwJ4DKQ[/YOUTUBE]




- by Tarik Saleh. Also an adult and trippy animated movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP14Nm0Vm4o[/YOUTUBE]




- by Jean-Fran?ois Laguionie. That one is quite rare, especially subbed.

-  by Laurent Boileau. A charming autobiography about a korean adoptee. It's not subbed in english yet.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HWmD196Dqo[/YOUTUBE]




-  by Jean-Loup Felicioli , Alain Gagnol. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zayGVHDOBg[/YOUTUBE]




Edit: added some more:

- "" by Adam Elliot. Philip Seymour Hoffman was one of the main protagonist's voice.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgRjB8PEDkM[/YOUTUBE]




-"" by Antoine Delesvaux, Joann Sfar.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSkcWe8gDGY[/YOUTUBE]




-"" by Lee Sung-gang.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOH8vkhX6Sg[/YOUTUBE]




-"" by Hitoshi Takekiyo.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-lcNFAsFoc[/YOUTUBE]




"" is already on the list, but everyone should watch this. It's so random-watefuck you can almost grasp the meaning of life. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_pdGarg-p8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dwaejiui Wang (The King of Pigs)


----------



## Beast. (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow I'm blown away.. Good thing it's winter and I have allot of free time 

Oh and I'm not actually editing the original post. Just treating your posts as a continuation of the list. I'm open to short animations as well so if you know any crazy ones..


----------



## eluna (Feb 12, 2014)

Kara no Kyokai just watch is fantastic


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 17, 2014)

Short animations:

The Backwater Gospel by  Bo Mathorne.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGzghUQRVk8[/YOUTUBE]




The Mysterious Explorations of Jasper Morello by Anthony Lucas.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vORsKyopHyM[/YOUTUBE]




The Origin of Creatures by Floris Kaayk.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Ln-5E29Vk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 18, 2014)

Some short films


*Spoiler*: _When the Days Breaks_ 



[YOUTUBE]IuUwDuV8GNY[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _The Necktie_ 



[YOUTUBE]0-uqSswzH5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2014)

Help! I'm a Fish

I haven't actually seen this movie, but it has Alan Rickman as an  evil fish. He even has a villain song!

[YOUTUBE]giVEorC-NOc[/YOUTUBE]



Beast said:


> I found a bunch of the ones on my list on imdb but the problem is that the vast majority of animated films are complete crap(in my honest opinion).


Were you including some of those on your list? With a movie like Rock and Rule in there, I mean. Though that does fit into the "So bad it's good" category.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 21, 2014)

This thread is pretty interesting. I'm all about "trippy" and "weird" sometimes.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice list, you should watch Le Chat Du Rabbin as well, it's great


----------



## kazuri (Feb 25, 2014)

ichi the killer is the most 'out there' animated movie I can think of.


----------



## Violence (Mar 1, 2014)

"The Suicide Shop"


----------

